# Solved: unhandled exception: c0000005 at address: 00652f30 GTA vice city



## primobos (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's how to fix that problem , it's really easy:
uninstall the game
delete the "rockstar games" folder
reinstall
delete the files in the "movies" folder
run vice city 
press some random keys (try clicking, pressing enter etc...)

You should see the "loading" screen 
left-click anywhere you want

now u can play with vice sorry if it wont work..it worked on my pc though


----------

